# Zinc Mine, Cumbria - January 2009



## BigLoada (Feb 2, 2009)

Well its been over 4 weeks since I was last underground and I have been getting withdrawal symptoms. Also my skin has developed an unnatural healthy glow from too much daylight so it was time to get down the mines again. Had a pleasant 7 hour jaunt around this wonderful zinc mine. Some of the stopes are the biggest I have seen and there was a beautiful water filled shaft where I stopped for an exotic lunch.

Thankfully, it had deep-ish water which is always a bonus for the photography but there was some fairly tight crawls with blocks of loose shale the size of cars just waiting to come down as well, so I didn't hang around too much in these passages...a case of don't bang yer head on the ceiling or it might come down, which is unfortunate as I am an expert headbanger in mines..thank God for hard hats!!

Heres a few shots from the day:





















This is an excellent example of vertical mining techniques. Check out the working platform at the top of the stope. Couldn't actually get all of the stope in the shot, the lens wasn't wide enough:






The deep blue pool. Probably about 50 feet of crystal clear water, so clean you could see the bottom. Was worried about the tripod slipping into it.







Very refreshing. I can't get enough of water!












One of the nice safe bits where there was some classic arching






Dirty nasty loose shale












More lovely water..mmmmm












Was nice to get down there again and should be going back to this one on a few more trips for further exploration. Cheers


----------



## smiffy (Feb 2, 2009)

Great stuff mate.Love the stone arches.......and the wooden shute still hanging in there is pretty good too.....


----------



## crickleymal (Feb 2, 2009)

Great stuff and cracking pictures.

I'll be up that way in the summer I'll have to PM you about locations and stuff.


----------



## Simon-G (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow what a find and how about the water never seen water so clear in this country. loved the tunnels especially the one that split into two was like somthin from raiders of the lost ark the lighting effect was brillliant.

 Simon


----------



## Morrisey (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice work BigLoada that looks very nice indeed. I am intrigued as to what the exotic lunch was?


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 2, 2009)

Morrisey said:


> Nice work BigLoada that looks very nice indeed. I am intrigued as to what the exotic lunch was?



Ah well...lunch underground has to be good. Cheese sandwiches will not suffice. Starting off the morning was a deep filled steak pie with succulent Irish beef, this was eaten by the deep pool. Lunch was Chicken & Bacon spicy tortilla wraps, followed by wild-mushroom quiche, plus a cold handmade margarita pizza. I take lunch very seriously


----------



## krela (Feb 2, 2009)

Lovely looking place. Thank you.


----------



## ricasso (Feb 2, 2009)

There's some terrific images there Bigloada, it fascinates me how you underground boys can take such excellent photos in such a confined space,well done that man!


----------



## Logan_Five (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like a nice trip, BL. You've come on a long way since our first reccy back in Oct 2007 at Earsdon Colliery!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 3, 2009)

What a fabulous looking mine! Loads of interesting bits and excellent photos...your lighting techniques are great.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Feb 3, 2009)

another great mine, enjoyed the report m8!


----------



## tarboat (Feb 3, 2009)

Some lovely photos there BL. I always enjoy seeing your underground adventures.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

Absolutely crackin' pics matey -you've done well here 

Thanks for sharing with us,

Lb :jimlad:

About that 50+ foot deep pool -you were only worried that the tripod would slip in?!!


----------



## sqwasher (Feb 3, 2009)

Stunning pics BL! Your second pic must of taken some setting up but what a beauty it turned out! Great pic of the 'pool' too! Good on ya!


----------



## Sabtr (Feb 3, 2009)

Lucky bugger!

Man I wish this back of mine was fixed. 

Stunning pics in there. The reflections are beautiful - competition stuff if ever I saw it. 
Shale? nasty stuff! Despite the crawls this place is well worth it I think.

I bet with all that icy water touching you knac**rs you went in as a man and came out as a woman! 
Would have been funny listening to those gasps and screams.


----------



## Scruffyone (Feb 3, 2009)

So, at the end of it, did you find the shankara stones? I bet all the little indian kids were pleased to see you!!


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 3, 2009)

BigLoada said:


>



That is a fantastic picture.


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 3, 2009)

Scruffyone said:


> So, at the end of it, did you find the shankara stones? I bet all the little indian kids were pleased to see you!!



Sorry I am confused by that! Thanks for all the comments folks it is appreciated.

Sausage, you would be surprised actually, the water doesn't feel that cold, its a bit like the sea off the Northumberland coast in April, its just when you come outside soaking wet into the sub zero temperatures of a gale force wind blowing from the snow-covered Pennines, then spend 20 minutes looking for lost car keys that you start to get hypothermia


----------



## djrich (Feb 3, 2009)

This place looks fantastic! Great pics, love it. Thanks.


----------



## Scruffyone (Feb 4, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> Sorry I am confused by that! Thanks for all the comments folks it is appreciated.



Sorry, its a reference to 'Indiana Jones & The Temple Of Doom'. I wont fill this great thread up any more with vague attemps at 'humour'.


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 4, 2009)

Scruffyone said:


> Sorry, its a reference to 'Indiana Jones & The Temple Of Doom'. I wont fill this great thread up any more with vague attemps at 'humour'.



No worries man! Thanks, I havent seen those films before.


----------



## pdtnc (Feb 22, 2009)

looking fine there mate...


----------

